# ISV DELETE pics



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

a few people have asked me to show them the ISV delete. it is really REALLY easy. basically, take it out, and plug the lines. i used 2 19mm lug nuts, and a few hose clamps as a quick fix. 
then, set the idle with the screw on the throttle body. easy as pie. 
if you look under the coolant lines in this pic, you can see the lug nuts blocking off the ISV lines....








in this picture you see the throttle "coil" thing, the spring loaded part. in the center of the image, you can see the 8mm nut that acts as a "stop" for the idle set screw. simply tighten/losen that to the desired idle, and your all set. 








then, you are in like flynn. oh, don't forget to wear your protective eye gear!!!


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*

I'll hopefully finish doing this tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (vwpunk)*

hows your idle, and your idle recovery from a throttle blip or abrupt stop like in traffic. My idle bounces until it stalls unless I slowly release the throttle. I have a 95 VRT with c2 software and ISV delete. I am currently making a shortrunner intake and am taking serious consideration to re-plumb the ISV if it alleviates this problem. 
Your opinion on ISV on a VRT?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (ACschnitzer23)*

actually, my idle is ROCK SOLID!!! coming off boost quickly does not phase it at all. in fact, it is FAR superior to when the ISV was on there. 
i am not sure why, unless the ISV was crappy since day one, and just got worse over time, but my car feels a million times better without it. 
perhaps your idle set screw needs a little more RMP in it. i have mine set to idle ~ 850 rpm's, which i did by simply listening to the motor, and set it where it sounded like a nice idle. 
so, if you are having issues, i would peep for vac leakes. that is the usaul cause of "off throttle" stahling. 
i couldn't be happier with deleting that thorn in my side!!!!


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*

I've had a vac leak since my turbo went in and I've replaced just about every vacuum line visible (I'm sure I missed one or two) but I'm hoping my ISV was bad. When I would let off the throttle from WOT, it would bog down, rarely stall but it would come very close to stalling. When the car was on the dyno, I'd let off and I can almost guarantee had I not hit the gas in neutral it would have stalled. I'll hopefully know today. Gotta wash the car and finish up the delete and see what happens.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*

Has anyone done this on NA cars to know if it works just as well?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (beetlevdubn)*

the fatal flaw of the ISV in my opinion is it's lack of ability to hold positive manifold pressure. it was solely designed for vacuum envoronments. 
with that in mind, you may not really see any results from removing this from an NA car, but, what the hell, i would get rid of it just to see. 
also, you would need to confirm that your software would allow for this change. i know it has no effect on C2 Software, but NA cars/software may have different results.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*

Well just finished up w/ my delete, didn't do a damn thing, although noobercorn and I (well more Noobercorn than I actually) realized some of my vac/boost lines are incorrect so this weekend I'll be fixing that up and will have hopefully have good news


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (vwpunk)*

just deleted mine hoping it would solve a rich problem i have...no such luck. pic of my ghetto way...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (crazysccrmd)*

honestly, that is awesome!!!
i can't beleive you guys are not getting favorable results here, i know i sure did. 
crazy, show me pix of your MAF setup, and air filter, and all associated plumbing please.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_honestly, that is awesome!!!
i can't beleive you guys are not getting favorable results here, i know i sure did. 


Mabye they are not resetting their fuel trims.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_crazy, show me pix of your MAF setup, and air filter, and all associated plumbing please. 

standard kinetic stage 1, with the methanol injector tapped into the silicon between turbo and throttle body. only pics i have right now
the vac line off the intake manifold by TB isnt like that anymore, the pic was taken during initial install








oem 1.8t diverter valve now, not the hks ssqv








vac line diagram









_Modified by crazysccrmd at 9:59 PM 1-11-2008_


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 10:00 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
standard kinetic stage 1, with the methanol injector tapped into the silicon between turbo and throttle body. only pics i have right now
the vac line off the intake manifold by TB isnt like that anymore, the pic was taken during initial install








oem 1.8t diverter valve now, not the hks ssqv








vac line diagram









_Modified by crazysccrmd at 9:59 PM 1-11-2008_

_Modified by crazysccrmd at 10:00 PM 1-11-2008_

I started my Kinetic stage 1 with dizzy install today, only have the fuel injectors to install and re-install the intake. I would love some pictures on how the ducting gets installed. So my ISV get plugged into the nipple of the turbo like you have pictured there?
My other question is what do I plug in the two nipples on the waste gate?
Any help and pictures would be great so I can finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
Mabye they are not resetting their fuel trims. 

how would you go about doing that? is it even possible on obd1?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (crazysccrmd)*

crazy, your vac lines are not on 100% right. PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
how would you go about doing that? is it even possible on obd1?

Absolutely, just wipe the ecu memory (disconnect battery 15 mins or so)and your idle and part-throttle fuel trims are reset to 1.000.
I just did the delete to try and isolate a problem with my (edit: idle) fuel trim swinging rich and I ran the car before resetting it and it was tough to hold idle and it would swing really rich between shifts. After I reset the ecu it began to adapt idle and we'll see how it turns out and if the trim keeps going out of whack. 
I just ran a piece of tubing from the turbo outlet to the intake mani inlet and clamped a wooden dowel plug in the middle of it. ISV valve is still plugged in.
I just put a piece of tubing over the throttle stop plunger to bump up the idle to about a grand.
The car takes about a minute of having to goose the throttle or it will stall when cold.



_Modified by 'dubber at 5:26 PM 1-14-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_Absolutely, just wipe the ecu memory (disconnect battery 15 mins or so)and your idle and part-throttle fuel trims are reset to 1.000.


alright, that wouldve already been done since i had the battery disconnected at various times. when i vagcom'd it earlier part throttle and idle fuel trims were at 1.00


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i can't beleive you guys are not getting favorable results here, i know i sure did. 


Hey, I was wondering if any of you who have done this mod with some level of success have noticed much higher vacuum numbers during decel or more noticably when disengaging the clutch to shift. I have noticed this and sometimes it's slowing the engine down. 
Is this because the throttle plate is letting more air in when my foot is off of the gas than before? 

edit for spellin'



_Modified by 'dubber at 5:01 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics ('dubber)*

i see ~24hg in decel.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*

Ok. The higher vacume at closed throttle is the clincher for me. Ive been having smoking issues after only 15k, lots of hills in town and am in the middle of replacing valve seals,now i was running without isv but I am going to reinstall it and i have a spare as well. What i want to know is , are the failures just on the isv muffler and would a one way check valve help?I have a three quarter inch check valve from a irrigation place that is supposed to hold 30 pounds.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (rickyrunamuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyrunamuk* »_ are the failures just on the isv muffler .

nope, i haven't had one for over a year. they typically blow up, and need to be removed. heck, they are useless to me anyway, so i take them off every car i can. 
my failure was actually the ISV internalls. it just blowded up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
to see ~ 30hg on decel sounds crazy to me. i mean, how does one make TOO MUCH vacuum? perhaps the gauge is finicky?


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

I meant 30 pounds possitive pressure. I'm going to be installing some new [email protected] cams as well I doubt that they will produce more than 20 hg at idle?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

wait, what cams? 
also, at idle, i see 18hg. spot on.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Your seeing 17! I was seeing 17hg with 230 duration cams on my n.a. setup. I dont know how a lower static comp ,turbo , will effect vacume.I'm working with Geoff Bardahl @ Colt cams.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickyrunamuk* »_Your seeing 17! 
.

18 actually, at ~ 750rpm idle. lowered compression, yep. 8.5:1. turbo, yep. stock cams, yep.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i see ~24hg in decel. 

24-25 is the most that I see on decel or between shifts, which feels a lot different that before. I see 18 at idle, which is about the same as before. I have to check old logs to see what the decel/shift vacuum was before the isv delete/ throttle plate repositioning, hopefully I still have those logs...it definitely feels different on decel and a lot different between shifts though...I'll check for my old logs and see if there is actually a difference.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
24-25 is the most that I see on decel or between shifts, which feels a lot different that before. I see 18 at idle, which is about the same as before. I have to check old logs to see what the decel/shift vacuum was before the isv delete/ throttle plate repositioning, hopefully I still have those logs...it definitely feels different on decel and a lot different between shifts though...I'll check for my old logs and see if there is actually a difference.


Ok so i checked my old logs vs. the new ones and the vac seems to act the same on decel between them. It does feel different though....I'm assuming that it builds up more quickly but I don't really know...It looks like that it is swinging really rich between shifts while the sensors are still warming up and the ecu is flip-flopping between open and closed loop during cold-start warm-up and this is somehow causing the engine to have some sort of resistance fighting it. It does seem to do this less once everything is warmed up and active.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ISV DELETE pics ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
Ok so i checked my old logs vs. the new ones and the vac seems to act the same on decel between them. It does feel different though....I'm assuming that it builds up more quickly but I don't really know...It looks like that it is swinging really rich between shifts while the sensors are still warming up and the ecu is flip-flopping between open and closed loop during cold-start warm-up and this is somehow causing the engine to have some sort of resistance fighting it. It does seem to do this less once everything is warmed up and active.

OK, I have reinstalled the isv for a couple of reasons. First being that the car dumps fuel like a madman until the coolant temp sensor and o2 sensor kicks in and controls the idle fueling. Since I run a cat, this is not good. 
Also, the drivability issues that I mentioned earlier were just as much of a pain as the one I was originally trying to eliminate.. 
Also, it seems that the idle fuel trims and part throttle fuel trims were not adjusting at all, just staying a 1.000, not sure what to make of that. 
Finally, the problem that I am trying to identify did not really go away afer the delete, so it wasn't part of the problem anyway. 
I know this thread is asking about pics of the mod, but it contains a lot of info concerning this mod so this is where I'm putting my info.


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

I dont have an ISV either, because Im running an SRI from Schimmel and I cant get it to keep an idle warmed up


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

93 Corrado dizzy vrt here, I've always run my isv, using my home made short runner I plumbed the isv to the underside of the short runner but it works the same nontheless. never blew it up but it was blowing boost past it. I installed a check valve from 
https://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/
https://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/
not changing my boost controller, gained like 3 or 4 lbs. boost, that's how much the isv was letting go of. anyway, the isv won't see boost since the check valve stops it.


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Which check valve are you using & specs? I'm goin to be trying an uderground irrigation check valve


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

go to the link in previous post, then plumbing, then check valves, I used the cv1.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (radoman57)*

can you post on how you have the check valve installed ? i am assuming u blocking it from the boost tube or post the Tbody ?


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*

the check valve just goes between the isv and the intake manifold. my setup is on my homemade short runner so it will be different than the stock intake manifold. might just have to get creative on the plumbing for it. basically you want the checkvalve flow in the direction from isv to manifold and it will block pressure going to the isv. I also put a checkvalve inline going to the carbon cannister and now don't have any gas smell from the evap amymore, I know alot of people have done away with it but I'm still using it.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (radoman57)*

Like so -


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*

exactly


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (radoman57)*

I had some plastic pipe fittings from home depot that you use to raise a sprinkler head, you can cut them off to the length you want, cut them off and slid the hose over them with a hose clamp


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (radoman57)*

I removed my ISV completely from my car with my whole setup idle is good and cold start is good, and no stalling. Pics for you guys.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_I removed my ISV completely from my car with my whole setup idle is good and cold start is good, and no stalling. Pics for you guys.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (eurobred)*

thanks, its still work in progress, Isnt it always that way.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_I removed my ISV completely from my car with my whole setup idle is good and cold start is good, and no stalling. Pics for you guys.


Any more details? Where do you idle with no pedal input when the engine is cold? What is your afr when cold? Where is your idle when warmed up and no foot on the pedal? I was not able to find a happy medium where I could start the car and just let it warm up without having to blip the throttle along the way as the afrs would flip-flop between cold start enrichment and warm idle.


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: ('dubber)*

my idle at idle cold is around 650~700 rpms. idle warm is 700~725rpms. Sorry no AFR available.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_my idle at idle cold is around 650~700 rpms. idle warm is 700~725rpms. Sorry no AFR available.

So is the valve still plugged in just not hooked up and the ports on the intake/compressor are blocked off? You're able to simply start the car up and let it sit there and the idle won't hunt around and the car doesn't stall? Are you using the oem computer? What did you do to work around the isv? There's something that I'm missing here...


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: ('dubber)*

it is completely eliminated from the system. Idles good, no stalling, and original ecm. I am working on the fault for the valve. but my car doesnt have a check eng light(OBD1). I hope this helps.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastTurbo 2.0* »_...my car doesnt have a check eng light(OBD1).... 

Now you're making even less sense to me than before...are you saying that your obd1 system does not include a CEL in it's system or entirely removing the valve from your system does not throw a code? I really don't care either way, the real solution is to keep the valve and install the check valve as mentioned above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ('dubber)*

he is saying the car throws a code, but there is no light in his car to piss him off.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

corrado ECU's will remember codes, but there is no light to show you it. (on 99% of them anyway) 
IAC/ISV code is nothing, i would ignore it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_IAC/ISV code is nothing, i would ignore it. 

thats what i do...it isnt a real mk3 unless the CEL is on for something that doesnt matter...
my idle is set at ~850rpm, but sometimes requires a throttle blip on first start of the day (engine cold)


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

yep, i am set at 840, and it is flawless. with the exception of REALLY cold starts, then a few blips, and i am solid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_yep, i am set at 840, and it is flawless. with the exception of REALLY cold starts, then a few blips, and i am solid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hmm...granted, mine would idle fine once the o2 sensor was fully online, but drivability still suffered in the form of the engine often bogging between shifts. Between that and how rich the car would run and having to blip the throttle during warm-up, and the fact that deleting the valve did not solve the problem that I am chasing, putting it back in was the obvious choice. I'm interested in putting in a check valve though.


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

hi guys i,ve just fitted a zr2 charger system to my vr and i,ve done the delete mod ,what a difference it idles nice now ,the only thing that worries me is i see 30hg on decel ,is there any way to fit a valve to vent this pressure and if so which kind and where does it go, forgive me for my ignorrance i,m new to this forced induction


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (gkjnr)*

i can't say that 30 hg is abnormal on an SC setup. i would imagine it draws differently than the turbo setups. 
someone will chime in to confirm or deny this, but my experience really lies in the turbo arena.


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

My idle is great with my Z charger. It is around 840 rpm, cold start is really good... I also have a recirc vavle inline with the input of the charger, and the exhaust of the charger, but havent installed it.. It runs really good though..


----------



## gkjnr (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*

so where does the valve go and does it realease the boost ? where would i get one? sorry for alkl the questions but i,m clueless


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (gkjnr)*

the valve is ported to the intake sid eof the charger, and the other port is on the the exhaust side of the charger. Runs off engine vaccuum.. but I dont have mine installed, I havent seen a need for it yet..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_yep, i am set at 840, and it is flawless. with the exception of REALLY cold starts, then a few blips, and i am solid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Noobercorn.....I think my ISV just went bad (stuck open? held 3700 RPM idle







). I have it unplugged for the moment.
Aside from the cold start issue, you say I can delete it and be fine?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

the cold start issue is a farce. my car starts, idles, and runs fine with no ISV.

it is all a matter of where you set your idle. my OPINION, is that ISV's should burn in hell


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the cold start issue is a farce. my car starts, idles, and runs fine with no ISV.

it is all a matter of where you set your idle. my OPINION, is that ISV's should burn in hell 


So my cold start issue is something else? My ISV can be removed without any concerns?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

i have seen mixed results reported in here, but my personal experience is that deleting it is a good idea.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i have seen mixed results reported in here, but my personal experience is that deleting it is a good idea. 

I'm only concerned with any ill effects the delete may have. I'm not doing FI or anything like that, so that is not an issue I need to worry about.
I would be interested in testing a different ISV in my car to see what happens. Can this part be cleaned or is it basically done once you have an issue with it? On my car, it made the idle get stuck at 3700 RPM.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

it can most certainly be cleaned. 
remove, soak in rubbing alcohol in a plastic bag for 1 hr, let dry for a few hours, reinstall. 
could very well fix your issue.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Seems like my ISV was perfect. My issue was the $1.00 hose that went from the t-body to some other part under the intake boot. Seems that hose was connected below its correct location, allowing it to touch the manifold heatshield and melt.
Hose fixed, ISV reconnected, 100 miles or so later car is running perfect.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Seems like my ISV was perfect. My issue was the $1.00 hose that went from the t-body to some other part under the intake boot. Seems that hose was connected below its correct location, allowing it to touch the manifold heatshield and melt.
Hose fixed, ISV reconnected, 100 miles or so later car is running perfect.









awesome!! glad to hear it was easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

bumping this for a reason:
i blew my little "lug nut" out of the ISV hose last night (see pix on first page) and replaced it with an ambient temp sensor. 
now, i have my compressor outlet temps on my MFA!!!! just an idea i thought i would throw out there.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Has anyone done an ISV delete with G60 and stand alone ECU?
My ISV was getting stuck both open and closed so after car was running nice and warm, I disconnected electrical connection and now it starts fine and runs well, so I want to delete this pain in the butt part.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

piece of cake, we can do that.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_piece of cake, we can do that. 

Alright where do I start?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

take it off, and connect the hoses. it is kinda self explanatory. 
if you look, there is a hose going into the ISV, and then from ISV to intake manifold. just use the hoses you take out to go right to the intake manifold. then, set the idle COLD with the screw pictured in the first post.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Wow, that easy? I don't have boost return line though, I have a BOV?
I just have ISV connected to regular point on Intake Manifold and from ISV to intake pipe just after BOV before throttle body.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, you have a G60.
um, it's been YEARS since i had a G60, i dont recall if you can really take yers out like the VR can.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Well hose doesn't cost that much, so I'll give it a shot and let you know how it turns out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

cool, i dont recall the whole G60 dillio cause it's been 12 years.


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Yeah, I tried it but there's no way it would idle low enough, you turn the key and instant 4000RPM, I guess I will just have to buy a ISV


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (AlbertoB1)*

Some info:
I was curious to see how OE turbo cars ran their ISV's. Luckily we had an old Volvo 960 Turbo at work. I opened the hood and what did I see?








What appears to be the same Bosch ISV(I'll check the pn) routed from a boost tube before the throttle to the manifold. No muffler box, no check valve. Just hose, ISV, hose.
I'm not saying they don't cause problems, malfunction, leak at higher boost etc. All I'm saying is that they did come on OE turbo cars and caused virtually no problems. I'm giving it another shot on my 9-10psi setup.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (slc92)*

I'm N/A and here is my experience:
I removed the ISV because of a cracked hose. If I set my idle a little higher (after warmed up, of course) with the screw, and then drive and come to a stop, the idle runs up to about 1200. too high. If I set the idle at ~800-900 then go drive and come to a stop, the idle drops, seeks. It will die if I come off the gas to fast, like clutch to stop.
I'm going to try raising the dash-pot up a bit so it hits sooner and slowly decelerates. Maybe that's all I need to do. but I've never got it right in the last year or more. The ECU tries to compensate for whatever I do with the idle stop screw.
probably does not matter, but: 262 cams, giag chip, tt downpipe, 2.25 exhaust, no ac, ie, same as everyone else NA


----------

